# Ziwipeak Lamb question



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello,
I know most of you feed the ziwi in venison flavor and that's what I fed on my first bag. With Deuce's allergies being so bad this year we finally decided to get an allergy test and did the food panel too (I know it's not 100% accurate). But the only protein he came back being allergic to was Venison! Which is all I've been giving him the last few months  So this time around I got the Lamb flavor just to be safe and have been feeding it for about a week and a half - but his hair is starting to look very oily/greasy. Has anyone experienced this on the Lamb formula?
He is still getting his nightly THK with salmon oil and the wholistic running free supplement for his knees.
Do you have an idea on any other foods that I could rotate with the morning Ziwi meal to save some money? He also came up allergic to:
venison, potatoes, alfalfa, kelp, wheat, corn, carrots and peas. 
I used to feed him natural balance venison and sweet potato lid which has potato and he was fine so I think that might be a falso positive - unless he now became allergic to it.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I rotate raw meat meals with Ziwi to save money. You can also add in some meat or eggs to stretch out the ZiwiPeak. I feed my dogs ZP in the morning and raw at night.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

**********


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

I've been adding the salmon oil for a while now even while feeding the Venison flavor and the coat just became greasy after 1 week of the lamb flavor. He has luxating patellas - I was advised it's good to add salmon oil to his food for his joints. I try to give them raw for teeth cleaning purposes but Deuce is a HUGE gulper and I'm nervous to feed raw all the time as we have had a few choking incidents. I have to hold the meat as he chews now or he tries to swallow it whole


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

TinyTails said:


> I've been adding the salmon oil for a while now even while feeding the Venison flavor and the coat just became greasy after 1 week of the lamb flavor. He has luxating patellas - I was advised it's good to add salmon oil to his food for his joints. I try to give them raw for teeth cleaning purposes but Deuce is a HUGE gulper and I'm nervous to feed raw all the time as we have had a few choking incidents. I have to hold the meat as he chews now or he tries to swallow it whole


Have you considered cutting the meat up into tiny pieces? Both of mine will gulp all meat meals without chewing. I cut up the meat chunk into little pieces that don't need to be chewed. For bone meals, I either give them a really large piece and supervise or I hold onto the other end if it is a small meal, like a chicken wing tip.


----------

